# Removing Vanes from Carbon Shafts?



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello All.

I was wondering if anyone knows a better way than cutting and scraping with a blade or knife to remove vanes from carbon arrows without damaging the shaft.  I know how to do it with a knife but I'm always afraid of damaging the shaft that way. Is there a chemical or solvent or boiling technique or some other something carbon arrow experts use to remove vanes and dried glue residue to prep for re-fletching? 

Kindly thank you all in advance for your input.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 17, 2012)

Soak them in some acetone for a little while.  I pour it in a mason jar and let them sit for 5-10 minutes. It should wipe right off.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Buddy.  Does that include vanes glued directly to the shaft with no wrap?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 17, 2012)

I have ripped them off the best I could, it usually leaves a strip of plastic on the shaft.

I dab that with a rag wet with acetone and the glue will usually turn loose and you can peel and wipe everything off.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 20, 2012)

I followed 2WheelFoster's and Scarlet Arrows' advice. Here is what I did:  

1) Carefully stripped off the vanes and feathers with a dull utility knife. 

2) Filled a jar with acetone to a level just above the fletchings/vanes/feathers. 

3) Stuck the dozen arrows standing up in the jar of acetone and left 'em sit for @ 15 minutes. All the remaining junk began to visibly pull away from the shafts. 

4) Pulled 'em out one by one and wiped 'em down with 0000 steel wool.  Mostly clean but just a little sticky stuff remained so I repeated only this time for 5 minutes. Every single shaft wiped away completely clean.  

FYI, the nocks  started to change color and break down which was no problem since they were old and looked like they needed replacing anyway but I should have taken the nocks out first if I needed to save them. The shafts look brand new and ready to re-fletch. 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 20, 2012)

FYI, the nocks  started to change color and break down which was no  problem since they were old and looked like they needed replacing anyway  but I should have taken the nocks out first if I needed to save them.  The shafts look brand new and ready to re-fletch.

Yep, Acetone will melt any plastic it touches.

I am glad you got the vane deal  figured out.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Frank.

Someone on another thread made the suggestion that leaving the carbon shafts in the acetone bath for too long could possibly break down or degrade the integrity of the carbon or composite materials which construct the shaft. I only exposed them for 20 minutes tops.  A day later I closely inspected and flexed these shafts for damage and could discern none.  

Just bringing this to light as a possibility for all to consider.


----------



## youngtrad (Aug 21, 2012)

leaving them in too long wont hurt the shaft. acetone wont break down the binding agents carbon fiber, but if you have fiberglass you have to be careful it will eat resin. also great way to strip off th writing of carbon arrows and leave a nice black shaft which looks great with all white feathers especially when they the bow and you get the fluttering effect from the fletches


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Id forgo the acetone bath altogether.  IMO the absolute best tool for vane removal is the Zip Strip tool.  I have used it to devane plenty of carbons in the past and then wipe the residue with acetone and finish off with a sharp razor blade scraping with light pressure until the residual glue is gone.

Really though, there are plenty of ways to skin this cat and everyone has given advice that will work.


----------



## markland (Aug 24, 2012)

Acetone will break down the resin used in bonding carbon arrow shafts and I would definitely not suggest dipping them in acetone for any length of time.  All carbon shafts have some fiberglass in them, the higher the GPI or wall thickness, the more fiberglass content.   It is a factor of weight and strength added to the shaft, carbon in itself is extremely light and they would be excessively stiff and light not to mention very brittle without having the fiberglass added to them.
I sometimes wipe shafts down with acetone but always go back and clean them off with alcohol, short exposure may not harm them but long term soaking is definitely not a good thing.  Be careful!
Before anybody counters my statements, keep in mind I work in the industry and work with and have developed carbon arrow shafts and know the process manufacturers use to build carbon arrows, you would be suprised how much fiberglass is actually in alot of your favorite "carbon" arrows.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fiberglass and acetone based epoxy resins are used in carbon shafting.  Acetone is used as a solvent for both epoxy and CA (super) glues.  Great for getting rid of excess fletch glue but not so much with the adhesives that hold your arrow shaft together.


----------



## youngtrad (Aug 28, 2012)

okay what i said earlier seems to be not entirely true but from experience i have soaked carbon shafts in acetone for 12 hours let me repeat 12 hours and no harm was done they still shoot like rockets  out of a 62 pound longbow and recurve and no problems have popped up. im not it cant but in my experience nothing has happened im not trying to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - anyone off but this was told to me and ive used it and the person who told me does it and has done it for years so to summarize everyone has their opinions take what you can from this and most importantly go ahead and experiment causes a lot less typing


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses and information.  

Mark,  I will not soak carbon shafts anymore.  

Hopefully 20 minutes total this one time is not an issue and it was only the outside surface - doesn't appear to be any negative impact.


----------

